# What famous people have you met?



## mambo101 (Feb 7, 2007)

I thought it would be fun to list famous peoplewe have met. To qualify it has to be actual personal contact and youhad at least a 30 second conversation with this person. I'll start.

Rocky Blier (Former Pittsburgh Steeler)
Stephie Graf
Dick Groat (Former Pittsburgh Pirate)
Matt Capps (Present Pittsburgh Pirate)
Donnie Iris (Rock Star)
Rich Mullins (Christion Music Artist)R.I.P.
Michael Bublé
Pam Nock (Famous Rabbit Judge)

added in edit:
Mario Lemieux (hockey god)
Jaramir Jagr (hocker player)


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 7, 2007)

James Gandolfini (Tony from Sorpanos). Met on the set of All the Kings Men when it was filming here

Jude Law, met on All The Kings Men set

Kate Winslet, met on All The King Men set

Sean Penn, met on set of All the Kings Men

Shawn William Scott (Stiffler in American Pie). Met on the set of Dukes of Hazzard

Jessica Simpson, met on set of Dukes of Hazzard

Johnny Knoxville, met on set of Dukes of Hazzard

Leah Raimey (Carrie from King of Queens), met in New Orleans airport

The group O-Town (from "Making the Band")

And our Mayor Kip Holden (does he count? LOL). He came in to meet myboss, who is our counselmen. Our conversation was basically "His dooris to the left. No, the left. NO, the OTHER left. Right. Behind you.No, behind you to the other left. SIR, through the sliding door! Thereyou go..." 

LOL


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 7, 2007)

Gladys Knight

I was working nights at a small hotelshe stayedatwhen she came to town. She came to the desk about 5:00 AM onemorning and asked if I could make her some coffee. 

It was too cool. I was a nervous wreck.

She was in her robe and slippers, no makeup, and hair all amess. She's one cool woman.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 7, 2007)

Don Ho

Ok you youngsters probably have never heard of him, he's from Hawaii,it was over 20 years ago. He's famous for singing TinyBubbles.


Susan:apollo:


----------



## binkies (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow! I'm impressed. Sadly, I have met no famous people.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, I met Shania Twain when she came into mypartners work to buy some knobs or handles for something, she wasstunning! Really youthful. She owns some land here in New Zealand. Shehad a boring car though.

And once I dated a cousin of Dwayne Johnson ('The Rock', that wrestlingguy) for a while, and I got to meet him briefly in Samoa when thecousin took me away to meet his family and Dwayne was visiting also.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 7, 2007)

I have met the Lizard Man at a tattoo conventien. You have probably seen him on tv...Ripley's. That's it, I guess.


_- Amy_


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Feb 7, 2007)

I haven't 'met' any famous people except some Olympic winners in the early 90's at an event through a cancer support group. 

I've got some 2nd cousin's that are/were in the TV business that I've never met. 

My cousin is dating Matt Light's second cousin. For those not savywithsports, Matt Light is on theoffensive line forthe NewEngland Patriots. 

Other then that, I led a simple life with meetingno famouspeople. Tony Stewart does own a speedway track at the northern part ofmy county.

Also, we are thehome of Miss. Annie Oakley!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2007)

*I totally know who this dude it. 



SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Don Ho
> 
> Ok you youngsters probably have never heard of him, he's from Hawaii,it was over 20 years ago. He's famous for singing TinyBubbles.
> 
> ...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2007)

I met 

Travis Pastrana
Monty Roberts
Me


oh gee, i think thats it. I don't get out much


----------



## mlzbb (Feb 7, 2007)

Matthew Perry, From Friends [He was a butt though, very unfriendly.]

Cuba Gooding Jr., Ozzy, Johnathan Taylor Thomas, Mark Hoppus from Blink 182, Will Smith &amp; Dakota Fanning.


----------



## Spring (Feb 7, 2007)

I had a stage fighting workshop in theatre thatwas run by Fred Keating. He was the doctor in Walking Tall and hasplayed small parts in lots of different movies/shows.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0444104/

Probably none of you have heard of him so here's a website.Heisn't too famous, but he's theclosestto afamous person I've met.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 7, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Don Ho
> 
> Ok you youngsters probably have never heard of him, he's from Hawaii,it was over 20 years ago. He's famous for singing TinyBubbles.
> 
> ...





OMG, yes. I have a Don Ho obsession. I actuallyknow him rather well. He was a client of my dad's.Now he's really more of a family friend. It's funny that youshould mention him. We see him whenever we go over toHawaii. 

I've also met his daughter, Hoku. We actually went to her wedding as well. 

Where did you meet him? The Don Ho show?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 7, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Don Ho


I sawone of his shows inHawaii, when I was muchyounger. :babyhaha:

Nancy Greene after she won herOlympic Gold Medal (Skiing).
Eddie Albert when he did the TV show Green Acres.
Adam West, Batman.
Olivia NewtonJohn, I still like her music.

Pierre Trudeau, Fifteenth Prime Minister of Canada.
Joe Clark, Sixteenth Prime Minister of Canada from my home riding.

Wayne Gretzky, hockey player, in an elevator.
Don Getty, Past Premier of Alberta, lived down the street from us.
Lois Hole, PastLieutenant Governor,(Queen's representative inAlberta),whileather Gardening Shop.







Past Premier of Alberta, RalphKlein, withhis wife,and twoMLAs. Invited to takepictures at his Farewell Dinner.







Premier of Alberta, Ed Stelmach. Took this picture while chatting with him 2 weeks ago.

Rainbows!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes I actually got up on stage a made a complete fool of myself too.

Nowthat I think of it I also met the actor that played GomerPyle (I forget his name)and the actor who was in Hawaii 5-0.I went to Hawaii twice many many years ago.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2007)

*Hoku had like....one hit. 




missyscove wrote: *


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> OMG, yes. I have a Don Ho obsession. I actuallyknow him rather well. He was a client of my dad's.Now he's really more of a family friend. It's funny that youshould mention him. We see him whenever we go over toHawaii.
> ...


----------



## queenadreena (Feb 7, 2007)

I've met:
Dominic Monaghan (lord of the rings, lost)
Maggie Grace- (shannon in lost)
Elijah Wood (lord of the rings, loads of other films)
Sean Astin- (lord of the rings, goonies, etc)
Andy Serkis- (Voiced Gollum in lotr, other films.)
Corin Nemec- (stargate sg1)

And they were all lovely, but Corin Nemec seemed the most down to earth.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 7, 2007)

Not too many people know Andy Serkis and Sean Astin by name.

Sean was also in 50 First Dates and Click. Maybe he's attracted to Adam Sandler.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 7, 2007)

GeorgeW Bush... ive seen other famous people but hes the only one ive actually met.. shook hands


----------



## missyscove (Feb 7, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Hoku had like....one hit.
> 
> *


Yeah, pretty much. 

Most people think Don Ho has only one hit too, in fact he has lots ofsongs that are less known, but better. My personal favoriteis Happy Me. My brother's is Simple Folk. 



Hmm, I've also met our congressman, Brad Sherman. 

And, "Dog the Bounty Hunter" and his wife. We also went tothe premire of the show at the Hard Rock in Honolulu.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 7, 2007)

You met Dog, what's he like? I watch the show every now and then.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 8, 2007)

Just like he is on the show, lol. Hiswife gave my brother and I huge hugs after saying, "In Hawaii, wehug!" 

Note that was what happened when we first saw her, lol. Kind of surprising.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've only met Jane Seymore...she brought hertwins to Disneyland, and we wound up standing next to her during theparade, hehe!  She's very sweet, and SO much morepetite in person! (And MUCH shorter than she looked on theshow!)

But...of course, VERY pretty. 

My husband did work in Beck's house and has had conversations with himquite a few times. He's also had a conversation with KristieAlley, and met John Travolta as well. Lucky guy! 

He's also done work for Patrick Renna, Kevin Spacey, Nancy Cartwright, and a few others.  

Only wish I could have tagged along...but how corny is it to bring thewife along because she wants to meet celebrities?? "Hi...haveyou met my wife?" Hehe!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 8, 2007)

I would so tag you along. ''Hey have you met my ROSIE!?"


----------



## Pipp (Feb 8, 2007)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> ... To qualify it has to be actual personal contact and youhad at least a 30 second conversation with this person...


:waiting:I'm trying to time how long it takes to say, 'getaway from me you creepy stalker'. I think it's under the 15seconds.  

I also get'No comment!' a lot.

:nicethread

sas


----------



## naturestee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mark Hamill was in a film shot in my home town. Unfortunately, I was away at college.

I still have to watch the movie- my parents own it but my brother hasit. I've heard it's supremely cheesy. It's really,really hard to find because it's so obscure. It's named aftermy hometown, Reeseville.
http://www.welcometoreeseville.com/home.html

In the trailer, you can see snips of scenes shot in the local cornergrocery store and the bowling alley that's on the same block as mychildhood home.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 8, 2007)

*Oh, well then I met:

Travis Pastrana and
Monty Roberts

I met Travis at an autograph signing and I had drawn him a picturewhich he though rocked. It was this killer dragon and we had a briefconversation about that. 

Monty Roberts I saw at Equine Affaire. I asked if I could give him ahug and hel aughed and said sure. And I got myp hoto taken with him. 

boo ya.




mambo101 wrote:*


> To qualify it hasto be actual personal contact and you had at least a 30 secondconversation with this person.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hehe!! Okay, truth be told, he _did_take me along for a couple places...but only with the agreementthat I would actually WORK and be serious (I get a tad starry-eyed,hehe...not obnoxiously so...but still, a tad).

He knew when he met me and mentioned that he did work at Beck's house,he would HAVE to take me eventually. I've been a HUMONGOUSBeck fan since circa 1993...no, I don't collect posters...but I reallyLOVE his music and have a tremendous amount of respect for his amazingtalent. There's just no one like Beck. 

And being in his house...I couldn't help but (quietly) squeal, "HisSHOES!!" when I saw them on the floor next to his bed.Hehe...unfortunately (or maybe to my husband, thankfully) he wasn'tthere at the time, so I never got to actually meet him :grumpy, but itwas such an experience just being in the space where he could havepossibly thought up some of his incredible music...*sigh* 

I honestly am not sure what I will say when I meet him (I have highhopes for the future...), except to say that he is quite literallyone-of-a-kind with his musical genius, and is since unmatched in hisphenomenal musical abilities. I liken him with people likeStevie Wonder. I think he's amazing. 

And, no, I'm not in it for his looks...but I think he has a talent thatis extremely unique and should be recognized A LOT more. 

Anyway, enough babbling...hehe!
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I would so tag you along. ''Hey have you met my ROSIE!?"


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 8, 2007)

i've always promised myself that if I ever meetsomeone that I look up to and admire like that, i'm not goign to babbeland tell the ma million times over what a fan I am and how much Iadmire them. 

I'm sure they hear it all the tiem from every person they meet. Whatmakes me any different and more so...what wuold make them want tolisten tot he same thing for the millionth time? 

The point is, I never want to be considered just another face inthecrowd, especially to someone I admire like that. I dont' feellike it's much of a meeting if you're in hysterics and they're ignoringyou in the back of their mind. 

I can't think of any famous people I'd truly want to meet. I'm surethere's someone I'd like to meet but I just can't think of them. I'dnever want to meet an actor, because they could turn out to be a turd,and because they're always acting when I see them, its impossibel toknow what they're really like. I might get gipped.


----------



## Starina (Feb 9, 2007)

Robin Williams winked at me when I was workingat the pretzel place. He had a full beard and was walkingaround and no one noticed him but me. I smiled at him. He winked backat me. Iam not the type to get all star struck, so I justsmiled at himso he would know I knew who he was. Iwasn'tlike, "OHMY GOD!" Pat Moreda(RIP)used to shop at the mall I worked at (both the bookstoreand the pretzel place) I waited on him and just treated him normally.My boss kept staring at him, like when you think you know someone, butyou aren't sure where. He looked at her and said, "Yes, I am." That waswhen she realized it was Mr. Miagi and she turned bright red.:blushan:Tilda Swinton also stopped by, my co-worked made a total foolof herself. Uma Thurman has also stopped in the bookstore with herdaughter who is annoying. I also know Juliya from Uranium, personally.She and I never met in person, but we had quite a few phoneconversations, she even invited me to Brooklyn to get drunk with her.(too bad I don't drink!):yuck

~Star~


----------



## sunnybunny (Feb 9, 2007)

&gt;&gt;Well, I met Shania Twain whenshe came into my partners work to buy some knobs or handles forsomething, she was stunning! Really youthful. She owns some land herein New Zealand. She had a boring car though.&gt;&gt;

Well, my fiance would be very jealous.
Shania is from Timmins Ontario, Canada, which is a small Northern community very close to here. 

He is enamoured with her...

She is definitely the pride of Northern Ontario!

Hmmm....I've met Loni Anderson (remember her?) when I was in Cali. Imet Kenny Rogers (served him thru McD's drive thru), Jon Bon Jovi (hesang a part of a song to me)...And I grew up with Todd Bertuzzi.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 9, 2007)

Hay, I'm from Timmins, all my family is still living there.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm surprised none of you have listed ''JESSE KUBICK'' yet or asked for my autograph.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, I haven't MET you yet, haveI?!?!?! If I'd actually MET you, you would definitely be onmy list!!


----------



## Aina (Feb 10, 2007)

I've met
Jimmy Carter
Todd Agnew
Zig Zigler
The people from Barlow Girl
A person from Dukes of Hazard. He lives in my city. He asked for mydad's signature. To bad I don't watch TV so I had no clue who he was.
The dudes from Kids in the Way
Toby Mac, about three gazziolion times. He likes to come to our city.He knows my sister's name when he comes because she always hangs outwith them. 
My dad. Well... in my city he is famous, XD when I tellpeople my name they always ask if I am related to him and then saysomething about what a good speaker/author he is, lol. Unless it is oneof the students that didn't like him, then they never speak to me again.


----------



## blackdutch (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG I'm so jealous... You were on the set of the Dukes of Hazzard?How!?!

Haha.

I haven'treally met anyone famous.

Except for the family friend who lives in an apartment in our barn..he's going to be in the movie Trouble With Cali or something like that.

And I met Pam Nock once. 



*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> James Gandolfini (Tony from Sorpanos). Met on the set of All the Kings Men when it was filming here
> 
> Jude Law, met on All The Kings Men set
> 
> ...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2007)

*PArty at my house! 



maherwoman wrote: *


> Well, I haven't MET youyet, have I?!?!?! If I'd actually MET you, you woulddefinitely be on my list!!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 10, 2007)

Hehe!! I wish I lived close enough!!


----------



## ahri22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hmm I met Prince Edward once (yes, I had a brief conversation with him...think it would have been at least 30 seconds)

And Matt Goss (from Bros. famous British boy band from the late 80's incase no one can remember them!!) That was when I was in LA and he wasworking with Stevie Wonder at the time. He told me I looked familiar,which was oddly flattering!!

Can't think of anyone else...

Fiona


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2007)

Somebody intro me to a famous person and tell them i'm awesome and have all the makings of someone who should be famous.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 11, 2007)

Does Pet_Bunny count? onder:LOL.

There are not a whole lot of famous people around here... but I havemet half the Edmonton Oilers. I have no idea which ones but I do knowone was Ryan Smith. A couple of them owned racehorses that were stabledat the barn I rode/helped out at.

I also met Ian Miller, AKA Captain Canada, who was one of Canada's top show jumpers until his horse (Big Ben) died.


----------



## Michaela (Feb 11, 2007)

I've never met anyone famous


----------



## pamnock (Feb 11, 2007)

I've never met anyone famous either. Iknow Drew Carey's cousin Dwayne and my sister was on a cruise ship withthe Olsen twins when they were younger.

Pam


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 11, 2007)

When I used to work as a hotel receptionist, I got to meet lots of famous people, but mainly ones known in the UK. 

I actually got to meet my hero - a wonderful racehorse called Red Rum,the only horse to win the Grand National 3 times, and come secondtwice. My mom arranged for me to go visit him as a birthday suprise.When he died (aged over 30) I sent a bouquet of flowers, and receivedseveral letters from his trainer, Ginger McCain. Out of all the 'starsI met, Rummy was the nicest 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 11, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Does Pet_Bunny count? onder:LOL.
> There are not a whole lot of famous people around here...


Local people who could be famous in their own right.

Like some of the people I ranwith when I did marathons ... SandyJacobson (Olympic Marathon runner), TimBarret (OlympicDistance Walker), MikeCooper (Triathlon), Darren DeForge (1/2 Marathonrunner).

Then there were Mike Comrie (hockey player)who gave my sons power skating lessons.
Warren Moon (football player) sellingus his famous Chocolate Chip Cookies. 
Lynda Steele (T.V. Newscaster) a few years youngerthan me, but I played with herbrothers in high school.

Rainbows!:bunnydance:


----------

